# Blue Banded Bee



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

They have recently returned to my garden after not seeing them during winter and spring. They love our salvia flowers and can be foraging very early in the morning and I have seen them doing it in the rain.
Also we have the teddy bear which is slightly bigger and closely related. They are real beauties!
See photo.


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's great little video set to music on the blue-banded bee here as well as a discussion about encouraging their nesting.


----------

